# How to remove Curtis plow?



## mmarseglia (Feb 26, 2016)

I just bought a used Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 2003 w/ an older Curtis Sno Pro 3000 plow. This is just for the driveway and small home farm. I'm not a pro.

Didn't come with a manual and the instructions on the moldboard don't match my hitch.

I have two gas cylinders and a lever on the A frame. I think it is used to drop the kickstand.

There is no slack in the chain connecting the kickstand to the lift cylinder so the kickstand will not drop. I don't know how to lower the lift cylinder any further.

Do I just push on the lift cylinder until it drops? Stick a couple of blocks of wood under it?

I would also like to get a manual for the thing so I can order parts if necessary. None of the manuals on Curtis' site match mine. I think it's an older trip edge model.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Firstly, pictures are always helpful.

Secondly just because the manual for yours isn't on their website doesn't mean they don't have them. Did you ask them?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've installed a lot of Curtis plows. Tho we never did a trip edge. Need pics. Is there a toggle switch in the driver side front of a frame? Park on level surface. Put plow in float. Go out to plow. Hit toggle switch, lower Jack leg until it just starts to lift up rear of plow. Unhook wires. Release handles, back away from plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

This took me all of 30 seconds to find. These kinds of threads aggravate the hell out of me. You as an owner should do your due diligence. Google it, or better yet, ask the seller these questions when buying.

http://www.curtisindustries.net/contactus/


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I figured I'd answer, darn boring here today.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2123954 said:


> This took me all of 30 seconds to find. These kinds of threads aggravate the hell out of me. You as an owner should do your due diligence. Google it, or better yet, ask the seller these questions when buying.
> 
> http://www.curtisindustries.net/contactus/


Whoa..... Take it easy HJ, no need to be so harsh.Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF;2124017 said:


> Whoa..... Take it easy HJ, no need to be so harsh.Thumbs Up


And if you never had a Curtis, well can't say enough.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF;2124017 said:


> Whoa..... Take it easy HJ, no need to be so harsh.Thumbs Up


You are correct, but do you not get frustrated with these kinds of questions? If I bought a truck with a plow I would have asked the seller any questions I had if I didn't already know the answers, or called the manufacturer, or dealer with my questions instead of asking everybody else to do my work for me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2124108 said:


> You are correct, but do you not get frustrated with these kinds of questions? If I bought a truck with a plow I would have asked the seller any questions I had if I didn't already know the answers, or called the manufacturer, or dealer with my questions instead of asking everybody else to do my work for me.


Oh I get frustrated...... most time's it's a troll but there are those times when its not. We all made post in the beginning that could or had been ripped on by members that have been on for awhile. You can't disagree, hell I still make questionable post. If you read the OP you would have seen it was his 1st post and the post didn't have the troll feel, he's just a guy that bought a plow on a pickup and is asking questions aboot it.

I personally have no experience with Curtis plows and wasn't going to reply until I saw your post and was compelled to reply to your comment. PS is a resource for industry info, networking, a place for off topic discussions and of course banter. It's not a place to rip on newbies oot of the shoot....... that comes later.....Thumbs Up


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bite his head off why dont you


----------



## mmarseglia (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for all your replies! You didn't scare this newbie away. I did do some homework before asking here. Main reason I asked here was that I found some information from this site and thought it would be a good resource.

I've added some pictures of the plow.

I looked for a serial number but the sticker has come off.

I tried calling the number and extension of a Curtis employee who was looking up serial numbers for people but his extension at Curtis has been disconnected. Guess he moved on.

I called Curtis and a guy told me he doesn't have a manual for my plow. When I asked him about trying to take it off, he said to stick a couple blocks of wood underneath. I put some short 2x4s underneath the jackleg and lowered the moldboard all the way down. It wasn't enough for me to pull up on the snap lock handles. Don't have any skid shoes on the plow and not sure if that makes a difference.

I suggested maybe it was a tripedge because of the manuals I did find on Curtis' site it seemed the most similar. With the exception that mine has single chain from the lift arm to the jackleg, whereas the manual I found has two chains from the lift arm to the a-frame.

I tried pushing down on the lift arm but I weigh all of 145lbs soaking wet so idk if I can lower it that way.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=a4b9e7eaaed746cab4fc34d3117d5880&action=view


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=b5930fd0aa3dcfed5193d3087cef09c9&action=view


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Put the plow in float and then push Down on lift arm


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Chain and a tree


----------

